# Ben. XL1100 .22 CAL



## conntaxman (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got my new toy,Benjamin trail np xl1100, today. I had bought a trail np about 1 week ago and had to send it back because it was shooting 16 inches LOW at 30yards. So then i figured that i would just buy the XL1100. What a big difference in the two guns.Night and day in the power factor. Im just sighting in the scope and that only took about 4 rounds. But the best part is when i made a back stop to hold the targets, i used the metal from the case of a micro wave. Set it up at 30 yards just to sight in. Shooting cross hollow points 14 gram. well they were going right through the metal like nothing, and Flating out the pellet to about 3/8 of an inch.Seeing that they were ripping up that metal so bad , i went and got a piece of 3/4 plywood and put it against the metal back stop. It was nice to see that the pellets were all going through the plywood and most were also going through the metal back stop. I tried a gamo 16 gram and it went through the 3/4 plywood and made a huge Bulge in the metal.
I dont even think that i have shot 100 and im in constancely a 2 inch circle. But most are with in a 1 1/4 inch circle.
The triger is Much better then my friends gamo. This one seems very easy, nothing like what people talk about or like the gamo. Im still going to take it apart and work on it. I always liked a hair trigger. Im 65 now. always had guns, but never got into pellet guns.No reason to.The reason i got it was that it is quite.
I was thinking of a PCP. but this is just as strong as a Benjamin Marauder .If you look at the spec for both you will see that the distance and hitting power is about the same. The energy out the barrel and the FPS. The only diff. is how many shots you get.The Benjamin Marauder has a 10 shot clip. Yes nice, But if you run out of air ,what good are the extra shots. ha ha ha 
John


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like you got more than enough power for killing plywood and old microwaves John. :beer: 
BTW,,,although maybe not quite as hold sensitive as a springer, pretty darn good shooting at 30 yds for someone new to gas piston AG's.


----------



## conntaxman (Jun 6, 2013)

I didn't see any differnce . Im still thinking of getting a Benjamin Marauder But then this is the same power.If you look at both the FPS and the Foot Lbs their about the same. May be the XL110 is more, the rifleing on the xl is deep, But the only nice thing is that you have a 10 shot clip. I'll stick with this for alittle while. But still cant get over the power these have compaired to the OLD ones. LOL.
John


----------



## conntaxman (Jun 6, 2013)

Just want to update the shooting with the XL1100 , i guess its about 200 or so shots, because i still have about half a can of the Cross Hollow points. At 30 yards the groups are about a Dime size, thats if I don't move and cause it to miss the bull. I didn't have any that go wild like i have heard from different people.And im holding it just as i do for all my other rifles. Could it be it's not a Springer? Its that nitro piston. I still have to re do the trigger. As far as the scope, fair,its only 9 power. Would like it a little more powerfull, I make the targets up and printer and the bull's eye is only about a 1/4 inch round. My cross hairs cover it up with this scope , thats why i would like about a 4x16.I just returned a CenterPoint Illuminated 4-16x40mm Scope, because it wouldn't fit the Ben trail np.[i returned that] that i first bought. Maybe i'll get that one again.That was also pretty good for the money.
Thats all for now. And its still going through that 3/4 plywood at 30 yards like butter.
John
one thing they should do is make the OUTSIDE barrel caseing out of alunmum. and a Hollow core stock.That would drop a few pounds.


----------



## conntaxman (Jun 6, 2013)

Just an up date,looks like only about 250 shots and at 50 yards i can hit a regular Soup can every shot. Didn't walk out to see the groups.So the XL1100 is doing good so far. My paper target fell down,it was very windy here, and the Bull's eye on the paper target is 3/16 of an inch round.That is why my cross hairs cover it up LOL.
John


----------

